# Schenker XMG P700 oder Asus G73JH?



## Holzkopf Joe (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 

ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit ein Gaming-Notebook. Ich will es zum zocken und für die Schule nutzen (Größe und Laufzeit sind trotzdem relativ egal). Zuerst wollt ich eins bis maximal 1000€, da es in diesem Segment aber nichts brauchbares für mich gibt (zumindest hab ich nichts gefunden), habe ich mein Budget auf 1250€ erhöht. Absolute Schmerzgrenze wäre 1350€. Ich hab mich jetzt mal bei Schenker umgesehen und bin auf das XMG p700 gestoßen:
17,3" FullHD Display
4 GB Ram 
Core i5 460 (2x2,53 gHz)
Geforce gtx460m
inkl. Win7 Home 64 Bit
1316,-€

durch weiteres recherchieren hab ich noch das Asus G73JH-TY048V entdeckt:
17.3" Display Auflösung: 1600 x 900
4 gb Ram
2x2,4 gHz
Ati Mobility Radeon 5870 

1299,-€ (bei Amazon)

Ich kann mich nun nicht entscheiden. Das XMG P700 hat die höhere Displayauflösung und den besseren Prozessor, kostet dafür minimal mehr.
Jedoch weis ich nicht wie es verarbeitet ist (hab schon gehört, dass die Clevo Barebones eher mittelmäßig verarbeitet wären)

Das Asus hat eine beleuchtete Tastatur die etwas bessere Grafikkarte  und wahrscheinlich auch noch eine bessere Verarbeitung. Dafür ist der Prozessor schwächer und die Auflösung niedriger. Achja es ist ein BluRay Laufwerk verbaut, Ist zwar nice2have aber nicht unbedingt erforderlich.

Ist die Ati m5870 sehr viel besser als die Gtx460m (laut Benchmarks ja nicht unbedingt)? Wie siehts mit der CPU im Asus aus, nicht zu schwach? (Ursprünglich wollte ich im Schenker einen i5 560 (2.66gHz) verbauen lassen, jedoch ist es den Aufpreis nicht wert.)
Welcher Laptop (oder besser Schlepptop) hat nun das bessere P/L-Verhältnis? 

Noch etwas:
Wie siehts eigentlich mit der ATi mobility Radeon 6000er Serie aus? Könnte die noch dieses Jahr erscheinen, oder zumindest Anfang nächsten Jahres?

Über ein paar Ratschläge wäre ich sehr erfreut.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2010)

Also, die CPUs werden kaum nen UNterschied ausmachen. 

Hast Du beim mysn denn auch WLAN dazukonfiguriert? Das geht nämlich auch extra.

Wegen der AUflösung: ich finde Full HD bei 17 Zoll an sich schon zu fein, und zudem hast Du dann auch weniger FPS als wenn Du eine gleichgute Karte bei weniger Auflösung hast. Das musst Du auch beachten bei dem Vergleich der mobilen GTX 460 vs 5870. Wo hast Du denn benchmarks gelesen? bei notebookcheck.com kann man da an sich ganz gut Benchmarkwerte finden. 

Ich persönlich wüßte jetzt auch nicht, welches von beiden man eher nehmen sollte... 


Wann 6000er rauskommen weiß ich nicht.


Und allgemein: hast Du es Dir gut überlegt? Brauchst Du wirklich mobiles Gaming? Du kriegst für das Geld nämlich locker nen Laptop, der für aktuelle Spiele auf niedrigeren Details zB für ne LAN noch reicht, UND einen PC, der so gut is wie das Asus/Schenker. Wenn Du jetzt schon nen PC hast, dann kannst Du da sogar locker ne Aufrüstung machen, die den PC sogar deutlich stärker als das Asus/Schenker machen würde.


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

wlan hab ich mir dazukonfiguriert (Laptop ohne Wlan macht ja nicht viel Sinn  ). Sind auch nur 15 Euro mehr.

Mit der Auflösung dachte ich das selbe, aber man könnte sie ja runterstellen...
wobei es dann wirklich auch ein 1600x900 Display getan hätte 

Die Graka Benchmarks auf notebookcheck hab ich mir schon angesehen. Da ist die 5870 ganz leicht vor der gtx460. Jedoch weis ich nicht was für Speicher bei der 5870 im Asus verbaut ist. Ich glaube nämlich, dass es auch die 5870 wahlweise mit ddr3 oder gddr5 Speicher gibt.

Ich bin im Moment wirklich noch etwas unentschlossen, ob "normaler" Laptop oder Gaming-Laptop. Ein 17.3" Laptop mit hd5650 und i5 kostet aber meist auch um die 1000€ (ok, ich hab mich da noch nicht wirklich erkundigt, nur im MM geschaut). 
1300€ ist eben auch ein haufen Geld für einen Schüler, darum tendiere ich jetzt auch eher zu nem normalen Laptop (kann mich zwischen den zwei oben genannten ja sowieso nicht entscheiden^^).

EDIT: Im Thread "Notebook Kaufentscheidung" wurde ja das http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Aspire-No...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1288114501&sr=8-1
vorgeschlagen. Das ist ja von der Leistung her gar nicht so schlecht und dann auch noch unter 1000€. Allerdings finde ich das einige Acer Notebooks schlecht verarbeitet sind. Aber naja irgendwo muss man ja Abstriche machen. Werd ihn mit vielleicht demnächst zulegen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Acer sind nicht schlechter als andere für den Preis, die eine ähnliche Leistung haben.

Man könnte sich halt auch für 700€ ein 15,6Zoll mit ner 5650 holen. Muss es denn 17 Zoll sein? 

Die 5870 gibt es meines Wissens aktuell in keinem Notebook mit nur DDR3. Das trifft nur auf die 5850 zu. Die im Acer hat zB DDR3. 


Ich seh grad: das 7745m in einer Variante FAST wie die bei amazon für nur 750€: Acer Aspire 7745G-434G32MNks (LX.PUP02.132) | Geizhals.at Deutschland    is halt ohne BluRay, kleinere HDD, CPU nen TICK schwächer


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (27. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ich hab schon einige Acer gesehen, da hat sich der Plastikteil oberehalb der Tastatur (da wo die Lautsprecher sind) schon gewellt 
Sowas hab ich bei noch keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen.

Es sollte schon 17" sein. Ich finde das einfach angenehmer daran zu arbeiten. 

Danke für den Tipp mit dem billigeren 7745g. Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ich mir einen von den zwei Acer Laptops zulegen werde, da sie ja eigentlich genügend Grafikleistung bieten 
Allerdings erscheint mir die CPU beim billigeren schon wieder etwas zu langsam (nicht, dass sie nicht ausreichend wäre, aber mit 2.5 gHz erscheint es mir irgendwie zukunfstsicherer). 
Da muss ich dann mal abwägen ob etwas schnellere CPU, BluRay-LW und ne größere Festplatte den Aufpreis von 250€ wert sind. Eventuell warte ich auch noch etwas (bis vor Weihnachten). Vielleicht sinkt der Preis dann noch etwas. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem gewellten war ggf. ein Modell mit der 8600m-Grafikkartenserie. Die war seitens nvidia nämlich "verhunzt" und wurde in vielen Fällen viel zu heißt da gab auch es Sony, Toshiba usw. die wegen Hizteprobs einfach kaputtgegangen sind. Und je nach Material kann diese unvorhersehbare hitze natürlich auch ein Gehäuse verformen. Das hat aber halt nix mit der eigentlichen Qualität zu tun, und auch Hersteller, die früher nur "business"-Klasse hatten wie lenovo und Sony usw. haben inzwischen "billige" Modell für Multimedia. Daher würd ich mir da nicht allzuviele Gedanken machen, dass oder ob Acer nun schlechter ist oder nicht   Vor 3-4 jahren waren die aber echt nicht dolle, inzwischen sind die aber wieder völlig o.k. - letztenendes weiß man aber bei JEDEM Hersteller erst nach 1-2 Jahren, ob eine Modellserie nun gut oder schlecht ist, und so lang kann leider nicht warten, da es diese Modelle dann wiederum gar nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt  


Wegen Weihnachten: wenn Du so lange warten kannst, würd ich natürlich sowieso warten. Das 750€-Acer7745 gab es zB lange zeit, dann für nen Monate nicht mehr und jetzt doch wieder. Man weiß halt nie, was der Markt hergibt.


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (27. Oktober 2010)

In den gewellten Laptops waren meistens Nvidia gt240m Karten verbaut. Aber irgendwie werden sowieso alle Nvidia Karten extrem warm. Darum hab ich in nem Laptop auch lieber ne Ati Karte drin. 

Wenn das mit der Verfügarkeit so schwankend ist, werd ich doch wohl schon nächste Woche bestellen. Da muss ich aber noch mit mir selbst einig werden ob ich den für 750 nehme oder den für 999.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2010)

naja, der richtige Zeitpunkt ist nie da   am besten erst kaufen, wenn man de wirklich braucht


----------



## mySN.de (28. Oktober 2010)

Also die kleine Preisdifferenz sollten wir noch hinbekommen.


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (28. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, der richtige Zeitpunkt ist nie da   am besten erst kaufen, wenn man de wirklich braucht



Wann ichs wirklich brauche ist eben auch schwer zusagen. Es ist jetzt nicht lebensnotwendig, dass ich ihn nächste Woche schon habe, das wäre aber auch nicht schlecht. bei mir ist das halt irgendwie immer so, dass wenn ich zu lange warte das Produkt ausverkauft ist oder wenn ich es sofort kaufe, das Produkt zwei Wochen später bei irgend einem anderen Händler im Angebot ist. Ich hab bei sowas meistens Pech. 



mySN.de schrieb:


> Also die kleine Preisdifferenz sollten wir noch hinbekommen.



Welche Preisdifferenz denn?


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (5. November 2010)

Hab mir vor einigen Tagen den Acer 7745g bestellt. Für 829€ (ohne Bluy Ray Laufwerk, aber wie der für 999€, mit i5 460m). Gestern kam er an.

Die Vearbeitung geht so. Die Tastatur gibt nach, der Displayrahmen gibt nach und das Display hat einen sehr kleinen Blickwinkel. Das wusst ich aber schon alles vor dem Kauf, bei dem Preis kann man sich ja eigentlich auch nicht darüber beschweren. 
Die Leistung ist für den Preis sehr gut. Dabei bleibt er auch noch sehr kühl und wird nicht laut. Zudem kann man die Grafik umschalten (Ati-Intel HD). Mit der i5 Grafik hält der Akku etwa 3-4 Stunden durch.

Insgesamt bin ich, bis jetzt, sehr zufrieden damit und das ohne ein kleines Vermögen auszugeben .


----------



## Freak2011 (5. November 2010)

hmmm nunja wer mit klar kommt  hatte das ASUS G73 bei Saturn inner Hand und das ding ist ja echt dünn für die Hardware!!! hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (5. November 2010)

Das Asus g73 wollt ich mir dann aber doch nicht leisten. Natürlich ist es in so ziemlich allem besser als das Acer (auser vom Preis), aber ich hab ja noch nen halbwegs guten Desktop hier, darum reicht das Acer Notebook auch aus.


----------

